
Sexting, your lack of privacy and the iPad: a perfect storm? - apress
http://gravitationalpull.net/wp/?p=1310
======
apress
Post from last year worth thinking about again in light of 7th circuit court
decision that allowed firing of a guy for violating his employer's acceptable
use policy even though he was doing it on his own time.

